# Lori's boys @ 7 weeks



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been wanting to do this musical theme for sooooooooooo long! Finally got around to it this morning but what a difficult job it was! Exposure on black background with "white" kitten is not for the feinthearted :doh::no::

These are pretty kits, don't you think?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love those pics, the piano is a nice touch, can't we get one of Harvey posing like that..................heeehee


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

davebeech said:


> can't we get one of Harvey posing like that..................heeehee


Thanks Dave. The closest we will get is Harvey chewing the piano to pieces :no::doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures, the kittens are just precious. Want to snuggle up with them.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh that second picture is just perfect!! Or should I say 'purrfect!'


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The last picture is wonderful. the kitty looks like a concert pianist virtuoso who has just wowed the crowd.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I just don;t see how you get them to pose so nicely. THey are gorgeous,.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had to have another look at these darn cats ( God I'm sad ) they're all great pics but the last one wins for me. Now I still want see Harvey posing like you get these cats to pose


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you ladies & gents ... these kits are only seven weeks old and it was their first time outside their kitten room. They acted really well, considering the garden noise, cars going down the road, wind blowing ... I am very proud of my kittens, as you might know by now :


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhh, the last one looks like the conductor of an orchestra....great theme and wonderful pics, Linn!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Linn,great fotos, absolutely great!!!! But where is Harvey? I miss little monster weekly update!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I love them! I find those colors together to be elegant. I love to throw red in there, too!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I want one of those kittens! But, we already have 3 cats.


----------

